# Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection Announced



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection Announced - Hard Reset



> ‘Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection is bursting at the seams with content and includes the first two original Metal Gears, Metal Gear Solid, Metal Gear Solid 2 HD edition, Metal Gear Solid 3 HD edition, Metal Gear Solid: Peacewalker HD edition, Metal Gear Solid: VR Missions, and Metal Gear Solid 4: Trophy Edition. Also included will be two digital graphic novels by award winning Australian comic book artist, Ashley Williams.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2013)

Certainly a good reason to buy a ps3


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2013)

Definitely. This might boost some ps3 sales too. 
All of the games packed in the collection are a gem each.

I still remember when i played mgs1 back on a ps1 and encountered "psycho mantis" for the first time.
It was a psychological boss battle which only playstation gamers can understand.

Then the interrogation sequence in MGS 3 Snake Eater. It was an emotional moment for gamers.
The game showed the effectiveness of binocular vision of our eyes and what 3d depth really means. The game has to be played to undrstand these aspects.

Amazing package and a complete alue for money. It will give all the firepower to prepare for another blockbuster on the way....MGS V The Phantom Pain.
Nice piece of news by OP.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2013)

^such a pity sony does not own Konami



Spoiler



We could get this collection for Rs 999 then


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2013)

^^ That will be like "The deal of the year".


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

*twitter.com/gamespot/status/326400197607436288



> Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection confirmed, will launch in June on PlayStation 3. More to come...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 23, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ That will be like "The deal of the year".


I'm sure something more competitive would be possible 

I think my $60 Dualshock 3 god of war bundle (all GoW games minus ascension) was a better deal 

But I won't deny that at Rs. 999 the MGS bundle would be _very_ competitive


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2013)

^^ Yeah but do you really think its going to be Rs 999? It will be too good if that really happens.

Btw, that's one heck of a deal you got. Its God Of War saga right?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah but do you really think its going to be Rs 999? It will be too good if that really happens.
> 
> Btw, that's one heck of a deal you got. Its God Of War saga right?



I expect legacy to cost anywhere between (inclusive of both numbers) Rs. 1499 and Rs. 1999 (no idea why products are marketed at a price that is 1 rupee less than a more convenient number).

And yeah, all the GoW games minus Ascension although the PSP ports are download only.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 18, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection Hits PS3 July 9th – PlayStation.Blog


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 18, 2013)

I guess this will sell at the evil price of 3299


----------

